# jabez cliff & co leather works 15 08 2011 - Currently on Fire



## stavros (Aug 15, 2011)

jabez cliff & co leather works Walsall is currently on fire in a big way.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0192889701969.309356.580621968&type=1&theater

Looks pretty intense, I dont think there will be much left!


----------



## stavros (Aug 15, 2011)

http://www.sundaymercury.net/news/m...ry-blaze-causes-traffic-chaos-97319-29239785/


----------

